# Sockeln ? wie ?



## alexx0 (22. August 2007)

hi hab ein problem ich weis nicht wie das sockeln geht da sind zwar blau gelb und rote sockel aber was kommt da hin kann mir jmd sagen was da hin kommt ? mfg alexx0


----------



## Mädchenteam (22. August 2007)

Ich denke mal es wird wie bei Diablo sein. Nur daß hier in einen blauen Sockel auch besser ein blaues Juwel eingesetzt werden sollte. *denk


----------



## Monolith (23. August 2007)

In die verschieden farbigen Sockelplätze in deiner Ausrüstung kommen passend dazu gleichfarbige Edelsteine, welche du von einem Juwelenschleifer kaufen kannst oder beim Händler (Thrallmar).


----------



## Bryon (23. August 2007)

Von Metagems mal abgesehen kann man jeden Stein in jeden Slot sockeln, die Farbe spielt keine Rolle. Man erhält aber den Sockelbonus nur dann, wenn man die Steine passend zur Farbe sockelt.


----------



## Moerbinho (23. August 2007)

Sockel haben eine bestimmte Farbvorgabe, diese kannst du, optional, mit der passenden Edelsteinfarbe füllen. Den Sockelbonus erhälst du, wenn du die Farbvorgaben eingehalten hast.
Oftmals ist es sinnvoll den Sockelbonus auszulassen und die Edelsteine deiner Wahl einzufügen.

Edelsteine kaufen kannst du in Shattrath. Steine kannst du zu Edelsteinen schleifen lassen von einem Juwelenschleifer deiner Wahl. Die dazugehörigen Steine kannst du im AH kaufen, falls du keine vorhanden hast.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (23. August 2007)

hab bisser immer alles farblich passend gesockelt
also bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher ob das folgende stimmt:
in gelbe sockel kann man auch zb orange steine einfügen und erhält den bonus ^^


----------



## Isegrim (23. August 2007)

Viele Fragen zum Sockeln beantwortet die Sektion dazu auf der offiziellen WoW-Seite: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusad...elcrafting.html
Dort kann man sogar das Sockeln an einem Probegegenstand üben.

Zu den Farben: Es gibt rote, blaue und gelbe Sockel, außerdem rote, blaue und gelbe Juwelen. Sie stehen auch für bestimmte Attribute - blau hat vorrangig Eigenschaften für zaubernde Klassen, rot für Klassen mit physischen Schaden, bei gelb ist es gemischt.
Setzt man sie der Farbe entsprechend in einen passenden Sockel, erhält man einen sogenannten Sockelbonus. Würde man z.B. in




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 gelbe Juwelen packen, bekäme man zusätzlich zu den Eigenschaften der Juwelen als Bonus noch +3 Trefferwertung.

Weiterhin gibt es, wie 7R0J4N3R schon sagte, Juwelen aus Mischfarben, die gleichzeitig 2 Farbanforderungen für einen Sockel erfüllen.

rot + blau = violett
rot + gelb = orange
blau + gelb = grün

Die Farbanforderung eins Sockels ist allerdings ein Kann, kein Muß. So ist es möglich, ein blaues Juwel in einem roten Sockel zu plazieren, wenn man den Sockelbonus nicht interessant findet.

Dann sind da noch die sogenannten Metasockel - Juwelen mit speziellen Eigenschaften wie Bewegungstempoerhöhung, Aggroverringerung, Betäubungswiderstand etc. Sie können ausschließlich in einen Metasockel gesetzt werden und benötigen andere Juwelen bestimmter Farben, die in der restlichen Ausrüstung gesockelt sind, um ihre Wirkung zu entfalten.

Man kann Juwelen von Juwelenschleifern kaufen, von NSCs kaufen, per Quest oder PvP erhalten. Sie sind wie normale Gegenstände in ihrer Qualität nach gut, selten, episch unterteilt.


----------



## Wolfelf (25. September 2007)

eine Frage bei den Anforderungen der Metasteine sind vorausestzungen wie zum beispiel mehr rote als gelbe .

Zählen da die Edelsteine die 2 färbig sind auch, und wenn ja wie werden die gezählt?


----------



## Dalmus (25. September 2007)

Wolfelf schrieb:


> eine Frage bei den Anforderungen der Metasteine sind vorausestzungen wie zum beispiel mehr rote als gelbe .
> 
> Zählen da die Edelsteine die 2 färbig sind auch, und wenn ja wie werden die gezählt?


Die zählen dann für beide Farben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfelf (25. September 2007)

Dasheisst ich muss dann für einen Orangen Stein  

+1 Rot und +1 Gelb Rechnen?


----------



## whiti (25. September 2007)

genau so ist es.

also ein beispiel:

wir nehmen den metasockel: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sockeln kann man diesen edelstein immer in ein metasockel, aber aktiv ist er damit noch lange nicht.

jetzt muss man schauen was die *angelegte* Ausrüstung für sockel bieten *UND* welche steine dort verbaut worden sind.

Beispiel, wir haben items angelegt die 4 sockel haben. 1 blauen 2 gelbe und 1 roten sockel

viele werden nun sagen, der metasockel kann nicht aktiv sein, das ist aber falsch, weil es gibt ja die mischfarben wie oben angesprochen.

also wir sockeln unsere items mit folgenden steinfarben: 1 grünen stein (tiefenperidot/talasit) , 2 orange (flammenspesarit/edeltopas) und ein lila (schattendraenit/nachtauge)

somit passen diese stein folgendermassen rein: 

blauersockel ....... grüner stein
2x gelbe sockel ... orangener stein
roter sockel ......... lila stein

für die berechnung des metas schaut es nun folgendermassen aus:

grün = blau / gelb
orange = gelb / rot  (2x)
lila = blau / rot
==============
2x blau , 3x gelb , 3x rot   -> somit ist der metasockel aktiv, weil die bedingung erfüllt ist.

nun kann man sogar noch sockel wechseln da man ja ein übersuss an rot und gelb hat. sprich man könnte den lila stein mit einem reinen blauen stein ersetzen.

dann schaut es so aus:

in den blauen sockel kommt der blaue stein rein (passt ja nicht anders)
in den 1. gelben sockel kommt ein orangener stein rein, in den 2. gelben der grüne stein
in den roten sockel der andere orange stein
damit bekommt man für jedes item seinen sockelbonus und die berechnung für den meta schaut wie folgt aus:

grün = blau / gelb
orange = gelb / rot  (2x)
blau = blau 
==============
2x blau , 3x gelb , 2x rot   -> somit ist der metasockel aktiv


ich hoffe mit hilfe dieses beispiels wirds klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ausgangspunkt sind halt die 4 sockel deiner ausrüstung, blau , 2x gelb 1x rot)

mfg


----------



## Ascia (25. September 2007)

Ich denke diese Erklärung war lehreich und sehr gut^^
Will ja jetzt nciht arrogant wirken,aber hättet der Eröffner dieses Thema etwas runtergescrollt wäre ein genau geliches thema offen gewesen.Is aber ncith so schlimm hab ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## Wolfelf (25. September 2007)

Vielen dank für die klasse Antwort


----------



## Justmad (27. September 2007)

> Man kann Juwelen von Juwelenschleifern kaufen, von NSCs kaufen, per Quest oder PvP erhalten



Per Quest ? Das wusst ich nun auch net, kannst mal 1 oder 2 angeben oder lohnt sich das gar net ?


----------



## whiti (27. September 2007)

lohnt sich !

es gibt eine quest in nagrand die jetzt (seid ca 3 monaten) richtig läuft. man kann dort 1x im monat ein rucksack abholen.

die quest heisst:  http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9886

also der gewinn/belohnung ist abhängig vom ruf. die beste ausbeute war 5x einen blauen stein (also talasit,nachtauge ... usw) , ich habe den ruf exalted beim konsortium.

also ich find das immer ne gute einnahmequelle, da man nix mehr machen muss als 1x im monat (monatsanfang, der 1. halt) nach nagrad fliegen und steine abholen


----------



## Ascia (4. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne Frage:Wie ist das mti dem Sockelbonus.Hier steht (Beispiel etwas wieter unten) man braucht für den sockelbonus ein blauen,ein roten und einen gelben sockel den man einsetzen muss um die plus 8 Angriffskraft zu bekommen!
Wie viele Sockel stehen denn einem pro Gegenstand zu verfügung, weil es ist doch sehr viel schwerer ist einen Sockelbonus bei einem Gegenstand der einen Sockel (z.B. eine gelben,einen roten und einen blauen) fordert zu bekommen als zum Beispiel bei einem der nur einen roten oder nur 2 passend farbige Sockel 

Mitternachtsbrustschutz

Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
Brust	Leder
474 Rüstung
+64 Ausdauer
Blauer Sockel
Roter Sockel
Gelber Sockel
Sockelbonus: +8 Angriffskraft
Benötigt Stufe 70
Anlegen: Erhöht Trefferwertung um 29.
Anlegen: Erhöht kritische Trefferwertung um 46.
Anlegen: Erhöht die Angriffskraft um 106.

Und nun meine zweite Frage:Wenn es sagen wir mal ,und davon geh ich aus, bei jedem Gegenstand, den man sockeln kann drei Plätze zur verfügung stehen sind die dann farbig begrenzt also z.B. ein roten ein blauen und ein meta?

Dritte und letzte Frage:
bei den sockelsteinen: z.B.


Kompakter Golddraenit

Edelstein	Gelb
+6 Verteidigungswertung
"Am besten für einen gelben Sockel geeignet."

Passt dieser nur auf einen gelben Sockel?Also kann man den nicth einsetzen wenn der Gegenstand kein Platz für einen gelben Sockel hat sonder z.B. nur für einen blauen eine roten und einen meta???
Was ist dann mit diesem???


Glitzernder Flammenspessarit

Edelstein	Orange
+3 Trefferwertung und +3 Beweglichkeit
"Am besten für einen gelben oder roten Sockel geeignet."

Hier steht dran er würde sich am besten auf einen gelben udn roten sockel eignen also ist er variable man kann sowohl auf gelb als auch auf rot einstezten was ja logisch ist wenn er orange ist.


und nochmal ne frage:xD


Edelstein	Meta
+12 Verteidigungswertung und bei Treffer Gesundheit wiederherstellen
Benötigt mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot
Benötigt mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau
Benötigt mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Gelb
"Passt nur in einen Sockel der Kategorie Meta."

Dieser Stein passt NUR auf einen Metasockel sprich man kann ihn nur einsetzen wenn der Gegenstand auch einen Metasockel zu verfügung hat.Aber was soll das dann mit den benötigt midnestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie rot blau und gelb???Das versteh cih hier nicht

Schön dass irh euch den langen Text durchgelesen habt und freue mich schon auf antworten
Danke


----------



## Dalmus (4. Oktober 2007)

Ascia schrieb:


> Wie viele Sockel stehen denn einem pro Gegenstand zu verfügung, weil es ist doch sehr viel schwerer ist einen Sockelbonus bei einem Gegenstand der einen Sockel (z.B. eine gelben,einen roten und einen blauen) fordert zu bekommen als zum Beispiel bei einem der nur einen roten oder nur 2 passend farbige Sockel


Ich bin von der Fragestellung etwas verwirrt.
Man bekommt den Sockelbonus immer, wenn man in die Sockel eines Gegenstands Edelsteine legt, die den Sockeln, die im Gegenstand verfügbar sind farblich entsprechen. Heißt: In einen gelben Sockel kann ich einen gelben, grünen oder orangenen Stein einfügen, damit ich den Sockelbonus bekomme.
Setze ich in einen gelben Sockel einen violetten Stein ein, so bekomme ich den Sockelbonus nicht.


Ascia schrieb:


> Und nun meine zweite Frage:Wenn es sagen wir mal ,und davon geh ich aus, bei jedem Gegenstand, den man sockeln kann drei Plätze zur verfügung stehen sind die dann farbig begrenzt also z.B. ein roten ein blauen und ein meta?


Ich verstehe auch diese Frage nicht wirklich.
Bei einem Gegenstand der Sockel besitzt sind diese immer farblich gekennzeichnet. Farben und Anzahl variieren, aber sind mmer auf den ersten Blick erkennbar.



Ascia schrieb:


> Dritte und letzte Frage:
> bei den sockelsteinen: z.B.
> Kompakter Golddraenit
> 
> ...


Ein gelber Edelstein kann in jeden Sockel eingesetzt werden (mit Ausnahme des Metasockels afaik).
Setzt man aber einen gelben Edelstein in einen roten Sockel, dann bekommt man den Sockelbonus nicht.



Ascia schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit diesem???
> Glitzernder Flammenspessarit
> 
> Edelstein	Orange
> ...


Ganz genau. Dieser Edelstein kann sowohl in einen roten als auch in einen gelben Sockel eingesetzt werden und man bekommt den Sockelbonus. Nur wenn man ihn in einen blauen Sockel einsetzt muß man auf den Sockelbonus verzichten.



Ascia schrieb:


> und nochmal ne frage:xD
> Edelstein	Meta
> +12 Verteidigungswertung und bei Treffer Gesundheit wiederherstellen
> Benötigt mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot
> ...


Das bedeutet, daß Du den Effekt das Metaedelsteins nur dann bekommst, wenn in den Gegenständen die Du angelegt hast genügend Edelsteine der Kategorien sind.
Hierbei zählt ein grüner Edelstein aber zum Beispiel als ein gelber und als ein blauer. Man muß also nicht zwingend 15 andere Edelsteine im angelegten Equip haben. Es reichen auch weniger, wenn man die entsprechenden Mischfarben benutzt.


----------



## Katzenkrampf (4. Oktober 2007)

Ascia schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:Wie ist das mti dem Sockelbonus.Hier steht (Beispiel etwas wieter unten) man braucht für den sockelbonus ein blauen,ein roten und einen gelben sockel den man einsetzen muss um die plus 8 Angriffskraft zu bekommen!
> Wie viele Sockel stehen denn einem pro Gegenstand zu verfügung, weil es ist doch sehr viel schwerer ist einen Sockelbonus bei einem Gegenstand der einen Sockel (z.B. eine gelben,einen roten und einen blauen) fordert zu bekommen als zum Beispiel bei einem der nur einen roten oder nur 2 passend farbige Sockel
> 
> Mitternachtsbrustschutz
> ...



Verstehe jetzt nicht genau was du meinst. Aber die Mitternachtsbeinschützer haben, wie du sie eben gepostet hast, 3 Sockel. 1x Blau, 1x Rot und 1x Gelb. Du kannst in die jeweiligen Sockel jeden beliebigen Sockelstein setzen (ausser Meta). Jedoch musst du für den Sockelbonus in den blauen Sockel einen Stein sockeln, der die Eigenschaft "Blau" auch besitzt (Grün, Blau oder Lila). 



Ascia schrieb:


> Und nun meine zweite Frage:Wenn es sagen wir mal ,und davon geh ich aus, bei jedem Gegenstand, den man sockeln kann drei Plätze zur verfügung stehen sind die dann farbig begrenzt also z.B. ein roten ein blauen und ein meta?



Es stehen dem Gegenstand nur soviele Sockelplätze zu verfügung, wie auch angegeben sind. Nehmen wir die Mitternachtsbeinschützer. Die haben drei Sockelplätze mit unterschiedlichen Farben. Du kannst ohne weiteres 3x den exakt gleichen Stein sockeln (z.B. Rot). Das funktioniert ohne weiteres. Jedoch erhälst du dann einfach den Sockelbonus nicht.



Ascia schrieb:


> Dritte und letzte Frage:
> bei den sockelsteinen: z.B.
> Kompakter Golddraenit
> 
> ...



Du kannst den Edelstein auch ohne weiteres in einen roten Sockel stecken. Jedoch wirst du dann die Sockelboni vom Gegenstand nicht erhalten. Aber die +6 Verteidigung funktionieren.



Ascia schrieb:


> Glitzernder Flammenspessarit
> 
> Edelstein	Orange
> +3 Trefferwertung und +3 Beweglichkeit
> ...



Hast du ja schon selbst beantwortet.



Ascia schrieb:


> Edelstein	Meta
> +12 Verteidigungswertung und bei Treffer Gesundheit wiederherstellen
> Benötigt mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot
> Benötigt mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau
> ...



Du kannst den Edelstein nur in einen Metasockel sockeln. Richtig. Aber die Boni vom Sockelstein werden erst aktiv, wenn du die Anforderungen erfüllst, die darunter stehen. Die Anforderungen beziehen sich auf deine gesamte Ausrüstung und nicht nur auf den Gegenstand mit dem Metasockel.

Also kurz gesagt: Deine Ausrüstung benötigt min. 5x rote, 5x blaue und 5x gelbe Sockelsteine, damit der Stein aktiv wird. 

Sockelsteine:

Rot = 1x Rot
Orange = 1x Rot und 1x Gelb
Gelb = 1x Gelb
Grün = 1x Gelb und 1x Blau
Blau = 1x Blau
Lila = 1 x Blau und 1x Rot


So, hoffe du verstehst was ich meine :-)

Schön dass irh euch den langen Text durchgelesen habt und freue mich schon auf antworten
Danke


----------



## Dalmus (4. Oktober 2007)

Ascia schrieb:


> Edelstein	Meta
> +12 Verteidigungswertung und bei Treffer Gesundheit wiederherstellen
> Benötigt mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Rot
> Benötigt mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau
> ...


Noch als kleine Anmerkung hinterher: Die teils recht heftigen Anforderungen der Metasteine wurden zwischendurch abgemildert. Ich glaube, daß es inzwischen keinen Stein mehr gibt, der Anforderungen wie der oben gepostete stellt.
Dieser Stein zum Beispiel (Harter Erdsturmdiamant) benötigt inzwischen laut den Kommentaren (bin auf der Arbeit und muß mich darauf verlassen) inzwischen nur noch mindestens 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

